# Anyone feed K9 Kravings Raw frozen



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone feeds or has fed K9 Kravings Frozen Raw. Got a pack of the Chicken, Beef and Vegetable patties to try with Leo. He wolfed down half a patty this evening. Just wondering what your experience with this food has been?


----------



## Deacon Blues (Nov 22, 2013)

I've fed it before and it's decent. I now feed Darwin's , because they don't use any fillers, plus they deliver to your home.

They have a Special Introductory Offer with 10 lbs. for $14.95 with free shipping. Very pleased with the Darwin's.


----------

